# Cookie chewed her way through a whole pigs ear in half and hour



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

I got some pigs ears for Coookie today thinking it would take her a few days to chew her way through one of them. Well how wrong was I half and hour 40 mins at the most and it was all gone. 

She really is a little greedy pup


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol my lot hand geth through one in about 30mins if they are un desturbed. 


lol sound like she loves pigs ears.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy used to do the same but they gave her a very runny tummy, so I stopped buying them.


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Cocoa not as quick as her sister, Cookie, on the pig's ear destruction front. Cocoa spends 15 to 20 mins on them and then hides them !!


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww how is Cocoa ? Cookie has grown so much I just cant believe it. aww cara that is a shame for izzy I shal keep an eye on cookie but she seems fine so fingers crossed

Can I just ask how many times should I give Cookie a pigs ear is everyday a bit to much i never thought she would munch though them so quick i must say so im not sure what to do now. ??


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I gave Blossom one yesterday and she spent about 2 hours chewing it (loved it!)....then a neighbour advised I should not of gave her it! Because she is a puppy and because it is bad for their digestion??? Has anyone else heard this before?xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

n problems with my lot, but some dogs have very sensative tummys and they just cant take them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! that sure is a cockapoo for you!!!
If you are worried about a longer lasting chew...you can use antlers.

Lady gets a pig ear about once a month.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Only problem I find with Pig's Ears is ......

....you can't make a silk purse out of them :laugh:


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Only problem I find with Pig's Ears is ......
> 
> ....you can't make a silk purse out of them :laugh:


lol 

I dont need a silk purse what with Cookie and my son the few pennys I have left over for my self would fit lovely in a pigs ear. Ohh that given me an idea Dragon Den here I come


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Vicky said:


> Aww how is Cocoa ? Cookie has grown so much I just cant believe it. aww cara that is a shame for izzy I shal keep an eye on cookie but she seems fine so fingers crossed
> 
> Can I just ask how many times should I give Cookie a pigs ear is everyday a bit to much i never thought she would munch though them so quick i must say so im not sure what to do now. ??


Cocoa's great thanks Vicky - incredible how quickly they grow and develop. First proper walk out and about on Sunday - made friends with a Cocker Spaniel - probably thought she'd found Lucy, their mum !!


----------

